# Frequenzumrichter mit Linksdrehfeld



## Herrminator2 (3 Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe heute zufällig entdeckt das wir an einer Anlage einen FU haben, der seit Jahr und Tag mit Linksdrehfeld versorgt wird. Was passiert eigentlich wenn man einen Fu mit Linksdrehfeld betreibt?

Soweit ich weiß steigt die Rückgespeiste Blindleistung an und der in diesem Falle angetriebene Motor läuft nicht mit voller Leistung. Zumindest ist das bei einer CNC-Fräse so. 

Liege ich da richtig?

Da der FU zwei Motoren mit je 12.000 U/min antreibt wäre das nicht unerheblich wenn man das Drehfeld richtig anlegt...

Gruß Tobias


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Februar 2010)

Hallo Tobias,
deinen Umrichter ist es völlig egal was für ein Drehfeld er
bekommt. Der Umrichter erzeugt erst sowieso erst mal aus
der Wecheselspannung eine Gleichspannung und daraus macht
er dann wieder die Wechselspannung mit der entsprechenden
Frequenz in deinen Fall 200Hz. 
Dein Fräsmotor macht es auch nichts aus ob er mit Rechts oder
Linksdrehfeld betrieben wird, dadurch verliert er nicht an Leistung. 

Gruß Helmut


----------



## Blockmove (3 Februar 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> deinen Umrichter ist es völlig egal was für ein Drehfeld er
> bekommt. Der Umrichter erzeugt erst sowieso erst mal aus
> der Wecheselspannung eine Gleichspannung und daraus macht
> er dann wieder die Wechselspannung mit der entsprechenden
> ...



Hallo Helmut,

ich würd das nicht so pauschal abtun. Bei "normalen" Umrichtern hast du natürlich recht, aber bei rückspeisefähigen Umrichtern und Umrichtern ohne Zwischenkreis kann es durchaus sein, dass ein Rechtsdrehfeld erforderlich ist. Allerdings wird bei diesen Geräte normalerweise auch die Phasenfolge abgefragt und du bekommst eine Störmeldung bei falschem Anschluß.

Und ebenso gibt es Motoren mit einer Vorzugsdrehrichtung. Gerade bei solchen Drehzahlen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Herrminator2 (4 Februar 2010)

Danke für euere Antworten.

Ich kann meine Erfahrugen mit Drehfeldern nur bei CNC-Maschinen gemacht. Und die mögen das garnicht, wenn das Drehfeld nicht stimmt. 

Ich hatte beim akutellen Fall das gefühl als würden die Motoren viel lauter sein. Aber ich habe mir ein Drezahlmesser besorgt und werde testen ob es einen Unterschied macht mit dem Drehfeld. Das wird Morgen früh sein.
Gebe dann gerne Bescheid.

Danke euch mal für eure schnelle Hilfe.

Guten Wirkungsgrad.

Gruß Tobias


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Februar 2010)

Hallo Tobias,
nochmal ich glaube nicht das etwas mit den Linksdrehfeld nicht stimmt,
wenn dein Umrichter es nicht mag, hätte er sicherlich eine Abschaltung. Das ist
aber nur bei den fällen die Dieter Beschrieben hat.

Bei Umdrehungen die 12.000 - 24.000 min-1 ( in der Holzverarbeitung
übliche Drehzahl ) muß mann bei den Motoren auf andere Dinge achten.
Z.b. ein Werkzeug was nicht rund läuft oder ein Schlag Fett zuviel und
der Motor fängt an schwierigkeiten zu machen.

Beschreib doch mal die Aplikation die du da hast. Was ist es Holz- bzw.
Metallbearbeitung; Maschinenhersteller; Umrichterhersteller; Aufbau der
Umrichterschaltung und Antriebshersteller.

Wenn ich die Drehzahlen höre würde ich Holz- bzw. Kunststoffbearbeitung
tippen.

gruß Helmut


----------



## Herrminator2 (4 Februar 2010)

Hallo Helmut,

ganz kalt 

Es sind zwei Motoren welche zwei Malscheiben zum zerkleinern von Mineralien bewegen. Wobei das Material schon recht fein ist. Der Hersteller des Umrichters ist Delta Electronics, Maschinenhersteller ist unbekannt. 
Die Motoren sind von Teknomotor Italien. Die Anschaltung ist Sicherungen -->Umrichter --> Schütz --> Verteiler -->Motoren

Wobei der Schaltschrank komplett neu gemacht wird und CE gerecht zu werden. 

Gruß Tobias


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Februar 2010)

Aber den Umrichter Hersteller bzw. Typ kannst du nicht benennen um
zu schauen ob er wirklich Drehfeld sensibel ist?


----------



## Herrminator2 (4 Februar 2010)

Sorry.

Klar der FU ist von Delta Electronics, Serie VFD-E Größe 055


----------



## MSB (4 Februar 2010)

Herrminator2 schrieb:


> Sorry.
> 
> Klar der FU ist von Delta Electronics, Serie VFD-E Größe 055



Da es sich hier laut Handbuch um einen ordinären Spannungszwischenkreisumrichter mit Brückengleichrichter am Eingang handelt,
ist das eingangsseitige Drehfeld vollkommen egal.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Herrminator2 (4 Februar 2010)

Danke für euere Hilfe.

Hätte ich eigentlich auch selbst draufkommen können 

Danke nochmal.

Gruß Tobias


----------



## TommyG (6 Februar 2010)

Wie unser Einkäufer mal sagte:

Komische Maschine hast du uns gegeben, Im Labor angeschlossen, zwei Motore liefen richtig rum (Trockner und Granunaltor, beide über FU), zwei verkehrt herum (Pumpe und Lüfter, direkt geschaltet) Die hab ich dann umgeklemmt. Das Komische war, dass wir die Anlage (Plug'n'Play, 63A CEE) in die Halle gestellt habe, da war es wieder so, dass ich die zwei Motore umklemmen musste...

Es hatte die Lacher auf seiner Seite, den Fehler macht er jetzt aber nicht mehr.

Greetz, Tom, 

der begeistert über de Antriebe mit 24k rpm liest...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Februar 2010)

TommyG schrieb:


> der begeistert über de Antriebe mit 24k rpm liest...


 
wenn du mal einen suchen solltest, hier gibt es die http://www.perske.de/rahmen/frame_produkte.html


----------



## Herrminator2 (7 Februar 2010)

HIHI,

nun gut sie liefen ja nicht direkt 24k rpm. Sonder nur 2 x 12k mit je Links- und je Rechtslauf. Am Freitag habe ich den Test gemacht, und wie schon richtig erkannt spielte das Drehfeld keine Rolle. Mich hatte nur die Lautstärke mal wieder irretiert. Aber lieber so als etwas beschädigt.

Danke nochmal für eure Hilfe.

Gruß Tobias


----------

